# HELP! Brooder Heating Mat Advice!



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone, 
Im urgently needing some advice on heating mats, there seems to be so many but i dont know what is the best to use. My chicks will hatch in about a week and just in case something happens i want to be ready. Initially i was going to just wait until i was ready to start hand rearing but i though better safe than sorry. 

So please can people suggest what sorts of heating mats they use in brooders! (Links would be even more appreciated!!)

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Are you making a homemade brooder? You can get a regular reptile mat from the pet store to use. I wouldn't use the ones you find at walmart because they have a two hour time limit and shut off after that.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've already looked at reptile heating mats, and they vary in their ratings and reliability. But if I decide to actually buy one, I think I'll go with Fluker's. http://www.amazon.com/Flukers-Ultra-Deluxe-Premium-11-Inches/dp/B00164PW7U/

There's a UK brand that sounds really nice. It's not available in the US but maybe it's available in Oz. I can't remember the brand name, but if I think of it I'll post it here.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you both for your imput, i have gotten a reptile heating mat, i think im happy with it. Im guessing i need a thermostat with it so i will do that but otherwise the brooder box is all set up. I will keep my eyes open for other mats just incase! 

Thank you!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The reptile mat should keep the heat pretty steady, but it's definitely good to know what temperature it's keeping. Be sure to leave part of the brooder floor unheated so the baby can go there if it starts getting too warm.


----------

